# SUPPRESSORS? 300 Whisper ?



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I am considering buying this suppressor in the morning. any thoughts on the brand? good deal?
it will fit my LR308 for now but looking for a 300 Whisper also
thoughts ? recommendations? experience with this company?
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=253322113

I know I will paying $200 to the Gov. to own it.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

The only HANDS ON experience with a suppressor I have is with a tech .22 and it was SILENT all you heard was the bolt slapping back and forth as it ejected the spent casing. If you have never had HANDS ON experience with LARGER caliber weapons that are suppressed I would suggest you do so. SO MANY people think from shows like "Sons of guns" you can suppress a large calliber weapon to sound like they do in the movies, IT AIN'T GOING TO HAPPEN !!!!!!! Reduce the report ? Sure, but when it comes to 300's or 308's being supressed I would have to see it to believe it making any SUBSTANTIAL difference. I *VERY WELL* could be wrong, but physics don't lie.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*308 ???*

A suppressor will not work on a 308. As in...you will not gain anything. IMO a suppressor should be used in conjunction with a subsonic traveling bullet. 

Now with the Whisper it is completely appropriate. I have two friends that shoot the Whisper. They stay subsonic with the 220gr bullets. That, with a "can" works great. It will still kill deer at the closer ranges. The absolute best action to have in a Whisper is a single shot. I can't imagine the Whisper being able to blow back a AR action sufficiently to strip and re-chamber a round. 

I have never owned a Whisper so I am no authority on this. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> A suppressor will not work on a 308. As in...you will not gain anything. IMO a suppressor should be used in conjunction with a subsonic traveling bullet.
> . --- SAWMAN


That was my thoughts exactly about the sub-sonic aspect. But hen again I could be wrong!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont know anything about suppressors but isnt the bullpup in the this thread a suppressed .308? does the suppressor hurt the ballistics? I'm curious... does the suppressor just suppress or reduce the report? thanks..

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/cool-gun-fwb-gunshow-98488/


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> A suppressor will not work on a 308. As in...you will not gain anything. IMO a suppressor should be used in conjunction with a subsonic traveling bullet.


A suppressor will most certainly work on .308 rifles. While a suppressor certainly works better with sub sonic ammo, thanks to not having a sonic boom, a good one will definitely suppress the sound coming from any cartridge no matter if the bullet is super sonic or sub sonic. When I was gunsmithing I had a customer in Birmingham, AL that used a suppressed Remington LTR in .308 for night time urban deer hunts, sometimes just yards away from peoples back yards.

You will still hear the crack of the sonic boom from the bullet but the noise made from the expelling gasses is greatly reduced and nearly eliminated all together. The better suppressors work well enough to not need hearing protection with either types of ammo in .308 class cartridges.

BTW, you can easily buy sub sonic .308 ammo from several different manufacturers.

Here is a youtube video demonstrating a Gemtech TPR-S with super sonic and and super sonic ammo. IMO it doesn't work too well with either ammo.






Here is another youtube video that shows how a good suppressor should work. The last shot from the guy in the tan shirt is suppose to be a super sonic round. Both rifles are .308.






Here's another .308 shooting a suppressed .308 with all rounds being super sonic.






And another shooting both types of ammo.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Miami Matt said:


> But hen again I could be wrong!


I stand corrected!:notworthy:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

A buddy of mine is big into suppressors......He will only buy the Gemtec name!!! We have played with them over here, and I love shooting 1 but can't validate the $$$ to put 1 on any of my firearms.....Not to mention you open your home up to GOVERNMENT then....


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> Not to mention you open your home up to GOVERNMENT then....


Not if you do a "trust" and have the items located in the "office" of the trust...:thumbsup::whistling:
The Firing Line has an EXTENSIVELY utilized NFA section with tons of guys loaded with gobs of true info...
http://thefiringline.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=4
The above is the link directly to that section for ya'll to peruse...

Brent


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

HisName said:


> I am considering buying this suppressor in the morning. any thoughts on the brand? good deal?
> it will fit my LR308 for now but looking for a 300 Whisper also
> thoughts ? recommendations? experience with this company?
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=253322113
> ...


*I'm in the same boat and want to get one for the AK's which if threaded right ( 14mmccw) I think on mine the 7.62 NATO would work size wise. Is the 5/8x24 a standard thread for AR's or is it a custom pattern? All mine are 1/2x28.*


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Jason said:


> A buddy of mine is big into suppressors......He will only buy the Gemtec name!!! We have played with them over here, and I love shooting 1 but can't validate the $$$ to put 1 on any of my firearms.....Not to mention you open your home up to GOVERNMENT then....


Thanks for the replies , I went ahead with the Bid. will fit my AP4 Nicely

the Gov has no problem coming into any home with Homeland Security , ETC , besides I already Own Class 3 

transfer will be handled by , Ammunition Sales Co , they are good people.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> *I'm in the same boat and want to get one for the AK's which if threaded right ( 14mmccw) I think on mine the 7.62 NATO would work size wise. Is the 5/8x24 a standard thread for AR's or is it a custom pattern? All mine are 1/2x28.*


5/8 x 24 is standard on most if not all 30 cal rifles including all LR308's and AR10's
adaptors can be bought to make it fit all 30 cal and sub 30 cals. I can even put this on my little Krinkov.

http://www.thesilencerstore.com/ind...roducts_id=2&zenid=merlou062kr5uii93ertgo9qr1


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

seeing as the information was already provided about the effectiveness of suppressors, I am kinda curious what bonus the user gains from them, less substantial hearing loss, not upsetting neighbors? I can see with a well placed shot and heavy round the animal is still going down so the fps drop is negated.


----------



## KILOEASY (Jul 20, 2011)

*Silence is golden*



bigbulls said:


> a suppressor will most certainly work on .308 rifles. While a suppressor certainly works better with sub sonic ammo, thanks to not having a sonic boom, a good one will definitely suppress the sound coming from any cartridge no matter if the bullet is super sonic or sub sonic. When i was gunsmithing i had a customer in birmingham, al that used a suppressed remington ltr in .308 for night time urban deer hunts, sometimes just yards away from peoples back yards.
> 
> You will still hear the crack of the sonic boom from the bullet but the noise made from the expelling gasses is greatly reduced and nearly eliminated all together. The better suppressors work well enough to not need hearing protection with either types of ammo in .308 class cartridges.
> 
> ...


congrats-super info and videos- you have proved your point-kudos to miami matt for being the better man-some guys are not so gentlemanly or gracious-well done-now i want a suppressor for my firearms-lol-kilo


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

The Gemtech HVT is used by the Military and Law enforcement 
here it is on other weapons


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

The hog outfitters on TX Boars all use suppressors and subsonic ammo, works great for them and their sports. 77/.44 Rugers, M6A3 in 6.8mm SPC and a 96/44 are their favorite, decibel level is like a high power pellet gun.

*They have recently (June 2011) recorded for another segment of The High Road with Kolton Warren (Keith Warren's son) and have started recording for Rusty Baker Outdoors with guest appearance by Kevin Fowler (Country Music Singer/Songwriter).*


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

HisName,

How long is the paperwork for the suppressor supposed to take? I've been thinking about getting one and am not sure what kind of wait I'm getting into. Thanks.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

looking at 2 months to get it to my dealer here and another 2-3 months before I get my stamp.
I hope i get it for Christmas. 4-5 months total
your better off buying inside Florida. 
I have done the wait before. I just forget about it and eventually will have a new toy


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Dang. That's about what I've been hearing. I'm thinking about getting rid of some of my current collection to fund a can. So mayben next march I'll be shooting something quitely.


----------

